#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Farewell Fluffies

## ThisIsNecessary

I am saved.

----------


## Tanemis

First off, it is the owner of the forum who gets to decide what is and is not allowed on their intellectually owned private property. Second off, if you're referring to my posts where I was not in support of "black magick" or any type of magick that was used to harm any other person, spirit, being or otherwise that is my personal opinion. I do not think that you can do any magick like that without damaging yourself. Eventually you're as corroded and ugly as the spells you have made manifest. Enjoy yourself with that. And finally, while everyone is welcome on this page I think the fact that because you're in another forum that doesn't share you're viewpoints or philosophy doesn't give you the right to condescend any person's personal belief and viewpoints. Your ignorance is shown by you're lack of reason other than no one liked what you had to say and you think you're too radical for this setting. If thats the case you probably are. So please, quit trying to make yourself a martyr. It only makes you look like a fool.

----------


## Natasha77

wow, I would assume such an "enlightened left hander" wouldn't bother wasting time expressing such 'important' opinions with such a "lowly crowd". Or perhaps any easy opportunity to boast one's own lack of self-confidence? 

I mean, theoretically, if I am strolling through cyberspace, browse a forum, find that the forum is "fluff", and figure I would tell them 'what for'...well I would be on the net for years. Wouldn't a person with such enlightenment have better things to do? 




> My biggest problem is the mindset most of you have against black magick and the left hand path. A forum where magick practitioners can gather to discuss and debate and learn and grow....but don't you dare talk about black magick! It makes no sense really. This is directly against the freedom that most occultists are looking for, and to be shunned by other magick users is pathetic. A good portion of magicians have left the conservatively religious world to enjoy the freedom of an occultist perspective, but are met with equal conservatism by people who are supposed to be on their side. Its sad really that some will never grow out of the habit of pointing their finger.


I am actually rather disappointed to see someone following the Left Handed Path respond so poorly and handle a situation with such immaturity. I expect more from a practitioner of the Left Handed Path.




> This won't change a thing for anyone, but I look around this forum and for the last few months I have noticed that this forum is run by fluffy prudes. I need not mention any names, you know who you are. What do I mean by that? I see just as much finger pointing and hypocrisy here by Wiccan noobs as in the Christian evangelical world. Saying you'll go to Summerland is just as ignorant as saying you'll go to Heaven, and preaching about the Rule of Three is ridiculous. Your irrational theism is just as bad as Christianity and it is an embarrassment to our community. You ruin it for the rest of us.


So your bashing people who point fingers by pointing fingers and bashing them? Criticizing Wiccans for being like Christians while preaching to them about the ignorance of their ways? 

Quite honestly this forum is of no prime importance to me. It's just when people post such irrational compulsive things I find it amusing and an exercise in logic.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I have just one thing to say, as you are not worth my time. Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Waaaaaait. Where are you going? I just got here, and if it is indeed a tub of fluffernutter I'd like to know where to escape.
> 
> Erm, meanwhile, I'll test the waters here my ownself and hope you're completely wrong. >.<


I am frankly sick of this word Fluff, there is not one forum that doesn't have fluff, so let's get that straight here and now, but you knew that didn't you Rose? There are fucking Satan forums that have music threads and word games, so there's your fluff. If you don't want to be on a forum with fluff then good luck finding one. I don't make the rules, it is the owner and he has every right to decide what he wants on a forum, so instead of getting an attitude or complaining either settle down or leave. I am pissed as all hell at the audacity and critism of the members and this forum, no one is twisting any one's arm, and the one's that criticise are usually the ones that know jack ****.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Please show me to the insane asylum, I have never in my life seen such whining, and complaining. I am not in the mood to be fucked with today, my power went out from a nor easter and it has just come back on, and i am cold, and didn't have my coffee yet. so someone please make my day.

----------


## Belphebe

I will not bother you, but wanted to say Hi. You are in a mean place today ZF. :EEK!:

----------


## Tanemis

Zelda here is a cookie ( : : )

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Zelda here is a cookie ( : : )


Takes cookie. Thank you this will go good with my coffee.

----------


## Tanemis

Here to help!

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Yes thank you She Devil, I needed that. I am in a better mood, the heat is on, I have had my eggnogg coffee, and am sitting here as calm as I can be.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I want you to be happy too. TIN I can not delete your account Anti will have to and he usually does not delete accounts, well too late I see you are banned.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Good one Rose, real good. Ignore me I get crazy every once in a while.

----------


## Knight

Some of the most enjoyable posts I've ever read were nothing but fluff. Fluff is like a decorated Christmas tree. You may not celebrate Christmas, but its still pretty.

Besides, the true path to enlightenment comes from within, not a forum.

I don't come here or go to any other forum to learn anything, though I'd welcome it. Sometimes, it is just nice to talk about things that I wouldn't talk about at work or at the bar, or other public venues, regardless of whether or not it is considered fluff.

Just writing, "I worship Aset," feels good. I don't really care if people like it or not, lol, or believe it or not, or what judgements they make about it, etc. That is between me and Aset.

And, if nothing else, one will find value in reading things here that a person would probably not feel comfortable sharing with them in person, and so an intelligent person would learn much about human psychology, fluff or not.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

You just put a big smile on my face Knight, well done and beautifully put.

----------


## Natasha77

Fluff is such an over-used word these days. It's so 1990s, lol. Someone needs to coin a new word. 

I think we all go through a phase of "mage-itus" where we think we are all powerful and knowing, anything less or anyone less is fluff. To me, anyone who calls another fluffy is just trying to boast their own ego and lack of self-confidence by being pretentious. I began magick just as novice and green as any other. I am humble enough to admit The Craft inspired me at age fifteen, Lol. 

Sure there are books out there that, in my opinion, are fluff. Sort of like comparing a Dr. Seus book to a college textbook. But to someone, that Dr. Seus book may be amazing! And I do prefer the darker Left Handed perspective, but in my opinion, it is better to learn from those of every/any spiritual path. (religious is different). Not just the preferred.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

When I think of Fluff , there is always peanut butter lurking in the background.

----------


## angeress

Sounds like DuckMoses to me, but let him/her piss off and go somewhere else.
Just sour grapes to me.

----------


## DeusManifestoCarneus

> I look around this forum and for the last few months I have noticed that this forum is run by fluffy prudes.


ThisIsNecessary, you brought up a valid point. I just somehow managed to breach the rules of the Forum by beginning a discussion on Cannabis (gasp) under the context of planetary rulership! Apparently, the usage of the word Cannabis is considered "inappropriate language" here, because Cannabis is an outlawed plant, so therefore it is inappropriate to mention it on a magickal Forum.

I would like to be banned now. I'll be sure not to have the door hit my ass on the way out  :Smile:

----------


## DeusManifestoCarneus

> I suppose it depends which state the site is hosted. they may have to be careful. Its not illegal where I come from to have. Not that I am interested in it. Some alternatives to the planet saturn for herbs which are legal..
> 
> Saturn Astrology



Thank you for sharing this link, Tolka. You say it's not illegal where you are from to have the plant. I am not interested in having Marijuana in my possession. I no longer smoke, but I am intrigued by its Saturnine classification lol. I'm not sure why. I felt it was a major inhibitor in my life, so maybe that was the Saturn influence coming in to play haha. I guess I analyze too much for my own good. Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## DeusManifestoCarneus

A fellow member here on the Forums brought up an excellent point. When you consider any plant, Cannabis or not, and its planetary ruler, nothing is written in stone. One person's Saturn could be another's Venus if you know what I mean, haha

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> ThisIsNecessary, you brought up a valid point. I just somehow managed to breach the rules of the Forum by beginning a discussion on Cannabis (gasp) under the context of planetary rulership! Apparently, the usage of the word Cannabis is considered "inappropriate language" here, because Cannabis is an outlawed plant, so therefore it is inappropriate to mention it on a magickal Forum.
> 
> I would like to be banned now. I'll be sure not to have the door hit my ass on the way out


I told you it is what the owner wants, gave you an infraction and told you if it is brought up again you will be banned. I have had it up to here with wankers like you coming in disobeying the rules and acting like whiny bratty children, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I have to respect what the owner wants, it is not my forums I wish members would realize this. The forum is just that a forum, and it is not going to please everyone, there are forums I don't go to for certain reasons, just as some will stay away from here. It does not take a rocket scientist to understand there are rules, I usually like to stay back and let the members basically run the forum, and just keep an eye out. Intelligent members will understand there are rules, and will respect them, there are many different things to talk about and there are some that can't be. I wish people would understand I am one person here.

----------


## Reinga

Well that was all a bit much.

Hell if the magick work's then why bother if its a bit fluffy?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Well that was all a bit much.
> 
> Hell if the magick work's then why bother if its a bit fluffy?


Exactly, you are so wise Reinga, and very intuitive.

----------


## Belphebe

Zelda you need help.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Maybe, but the members here are the creme of the crop, and they look out for the forum, so I am not worried, just tired.

----------


## angeress

Sounds like one of the deractors to me, and hell to you. :Mad:

----------


## angeress

My new name for you deractors is Brickies, for you are a brick in the wall to me.

----------

